# Phew! Glad you're back.



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

For a couple of reasons.

We can count on Earl to wander in, once in a while, and be den mother.

After part of a day of being subjected to other "relevant" forums - which turn out to range from partisan anti-D* fanboys to just plain ill-informed - it's bloody relaxing to sit down among a crew who are generally up-to-date and willing to build something positive and supportive for other folks interested in HiDef delivered via satellite.

I'm not flaming all the other "forums". In the past, I spent months and years involved with at least one other. But, as I left TiVo-ness behind - those former peers in turn haven't kept up with what we all know is possible.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Ed Campbell said:


> For a couple of reasons.
> 
> We can count on Earl to wander in, once in a while, and be den mother.
> 
> ...


+1 Glad to be back here as well, Ed. The other forums don't quite feel right for reasons you stated.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

On behalf of Earl and the other hard-working moderators, we accept your kind words.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> +1 Glad to be back here as well, Ed. The other forums don't quite feel right for reasons you stated.


Agreed w/ both of you.


----------



## ltrain20 (Dec 12, 2006)

Glad to see DBS back up as well as the Mods do a nice job here. I like AVS as well but for DirecTv info I usually stay here


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> For a couple of reasons.
> 
> We can count on Earl to wander in, once in a while, and be den mother.
> 
> ...


I also agree there is a lot of good information here. I am glad that i found you guys last year. Everyone responsible thanks and keep up the good work.


----------



## vansmack (Aug 14, 2006)

When I turned on my TV this morning and there were no HD channels, I knew there weren't enough tissues to go around to keep the whiners satisfied enough to keep the board going. Sorry you had to pick up the slack.

Nice work on getting it back up!


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> On behalf of Earl and the other hard-working moderators, we accept your kind words.


And I hope you and the other mods don't take any of the frustrations the rest of us have had with D* and infer that we are upset with you mods running this forum.

Outside of the Audi forums this has become my fav.

We appreciate your efforts


----------

